# 500 years old, dates from 1487



## leo (Aug 6, 2010)

One of the sights I enjoyed on during recent visit to the Mississippi coastal area.


”I am called the Friendship Oak, those who enter my shadow will remain friends through their lifetimes”

Located at the University of Southern Mississippi campus on the Mississippi gulf coast, near Long beach Mississippi.

Current height measurements show it at 50’  
Circumference of the trunk is 18’ 7”
Diameter of the trunk is 5’  9” 
Foliage spread is 156’
Average length of the main lateral limbs is 60’-66’ from the trunk
Average circumference of limbs at the trunk is 7 ½ ‘ 
Tree forms almost 16,000 sg ft of shelter


----------



## xs5875 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats great. I hate to see when people clear out for subdivisions and just bulldoze these giant oaks with no regret. That oak has seen some time. Its nice to see these trees and just think that maybe some civil war soldiers rested in its shade...neat pics..


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 6, 2010)

Really cool! The state champion live oak is 10 minutes from my house. Believe it or not I've never seen it!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 6, 2010)

Great find and some fine photos. Thanks for sharing them and the story of the oak with us, Leo.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Very cool tree


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2010)

Cool pics and story Leo!  Thanks!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## leo (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks all 




xs5875 said:


> Thats great. I hate to see when people clear out for subdivisions and just bulldoze these giant oaks with no regret. That oak has seen some time. Its nice to see these trees and just think that maybe some civil war soldiers rested in its shade...neat pics..



It had to survive some devastating hurricanes, the ones in 1893 and 1905 along with Camille in 1969 and Katrina in 2005 (which the area is still recovering from) .... and probably many that we have no records of.

British troops were probably sheltered there too ...... there were 10k British troops in the area preparing for their assault on New Orleans.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 8, 2010)

Think how many hurricane have blown her limbs ,

Thanks Leo


----------



## quinn (Aug 8, 2010)

very cool Leo!think how many people have climbed that one tree!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 8, 2010)

Now that's cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Capt Gary (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice...


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome story and great pics I love it when people protect giant old trees like this one


----------



## Holton (Aug 10, 2010)

Like it.

Thanks


----------



## cornpile (Aug 10, 2010)

Great shots and story ,Leo.AWESOME TREE !!!!


----------



## wolfess (Aug 19, 2010)

That tree there is made for climbing, then you can just sit back and take a nap.....


----------



## dakota7250 (Aug 19, 2010)

It's not often you see a tree that old, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boodiddle (Aug 19, 2010)

Oldest tree i have ever seen


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 21, 2010)

cool story and pic. I love big old trees , imagine if they could talk at the things they have been a witness too.


----------

